# Extremlangzeittagebuch - Vom Wohn-/Schlafzimmer zum Wohnkino



## nfsgame (20. November 2009)

In diesem Thread möchte ich euch daran Teilhaben lassen, wie aus einem Stinknormalen Wohn-/Schlafzimmer ein Multimediales Wohnkino wird. Fangen wir mal mit einem Bild an, auf dem Sichtbar wird wie es momentan aussieht:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht, sieht man von Fernsehen/Filmen nicht sehr viel, das soll sich aber während der Laufzeit dieses Tagebuchs ändern. 
Ich möchte aber erwähnen, dass ihr mit nicht so vielen Veränderunegen aufeinmal rechnen solltet. Außerdem solltet ihr ein bisschen (viel) Gedult mitbringen, da ich nur ein (armer) Schüler bin und so etwas Sparzeit zwischen den Investitionen berücksichtigt werden muss.

Noch sieht meine Anlage folgendermaßen aus: 


Saba Röhren-TV
Kenwood KA-5090R Stereoverstärker
Kenwood DP-5010 CD-Player
Kenwood KT-3050L Tuner
Sony DVD-NS32 DVD-Player
und ein Technics Tapedeck, welches aber nur noch sehr selten benutzt wird
Das ganze steht in, bzw. auf einem Hifirack made by Mögrossa (Schleichwerbung ftw! ).
lautsprecher sind immernoch meine, inzwischen wohl mit antiquitärem Wert gesegneten, Selbstbaustandboxen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch sieht die Verkabelung sehr übersichtlich aus, ob das nach Vollendung des Tagebuches immernoch der Fall sein wird ?

Meine Pläne sind noch nicht ganz Fix, bis kurz vor dem Klick auf den virtuellen Einkaufskorb wird das so wie ich mich kenne auch so bleiben .
Dennoch möchte ich euch hier mal meine Pläne/Ziele vor Augen führen:


Komplette Änderung an der Möbelaufstellung (Grundriss folgt noch )
Raumakustische Optimierungen durch möglichst geringen Finanziellen Aufwand (Ich werde im Laufe des Tagebuchs weiter darauf eingehen)
Neuer Fernseher/Projektor (was würdet ihr nehmen?) + Blu-Ray Player (evtl. Denon DBP-2010)
Zum ersten eine Aufrüstung auf Surroundsound, höchstwahrscheinlich ersteinmal hierdurch, später dann Kauf eines AV-Receivers.
Neues Lautsprecherset (Schritt für Schritt; Wird sich wohl noch zwischen den Marken Monitor Audio (neue RX-Silver Reihe), Bowers & Wilkins (600er Serie), Wharfedale und Canton (Ergo-Serie) entscheiden)
Neues Rack (Selbstbauprojekt, Planzeichnung folgt)
Möglichst unsichtbare Verkabelung
Einbindung eines PCs als Playstation/Xbox-ersatz

Das wars fürs Erste. Nun möchte ich euch zunächst mit dem soeben geschriebenen alleine lassen und euch eine Frage hinterlassen: *Für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden, LCD-TV oder Projektor?*


----------



## feivel (20. November 2009)

da ich das schärfere bild eines lcd tvs bevorzuge würd ich zu diesem greifen, spannender für das tagebuch ist vermutlich der projektor


----------



## Gast12348 (20. November 2009)

Also nachdem ich seit gestern mein Projektor hab, sag ich ganz klar nen Beamer. Es macht einfach nur unheimlich spass auf nem bild mit nem fast 3 meter querschnitt und nem 6.1 DolbyDigital Ex system, Video zu schaun, aber nich nur Video, zocken macht mindestens genauso viel spass, das ist echt ne andere dimension. Allerdings sei gleich dazu gesagt, wenn du den platz nicht hast lohnt sich kein beamer, du brauchst schon mindestens 4-5 meter sitzabstand zur leinwand bei der größe wie ich sie hab zb. Abgesehen davon muss der beamer nen ziemlich gutes stück von der leinwand wegsein um so nen großes bild zu erzeugen. 
Noch ne sache ist der Stromverbrauch, der is nicht grad wenig und kann schonmal so 500watt verbraten ( meiner 575watt dafür aber Tageslichttauglich ) und die lampen halten nicht ewig, und die meisten beamer sind nicht dauerbetrieb tauglich ( mehr als 6 stunden am stück ) 
Es gibt allerdings auch ein paar optionen des moddings, manche beamer kann man auf Xenon umrüsten mit ein wenig geschick, dann sind die betriebskosten niedrig, die lampen kosten nicht so arg viel, nen hacken gibts auch, die lichtausbeute ist nicht mehr so hoch, es muss also schon relativ dunkel sein wenn man halbwegs gute kontrastewerte bekommen möchte. 

Aber wie gesagt seit ich meinen beamer jetz hab verschwend ich kein gedanke mehr an nen Plasma oder LCD, ich denke eher dran mir nen noch besseren beamer zu kaufen


----------



## moe (21. November 2009)

ich würd mich für den lcd entscheiden, gerade weil beamer so teuer in der haltung sind(stromverbrauch + lampen).


----------



## Malkav85 (21. November 2009)

Beamer ist teuer, aber macht mehr Spaß  

Btw. der Subwoofer unterm Bett spart den Massagestuhl


----------



## Stormbringer (21. November 2009)

moe schrieb:


> ich würd mich für den lcd entscheiden, gerade weil beamer so teuer in der haltung sind(stromverbrauch + lampen).





MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Beamer ist teuer, aber macht mehr Spaß
> 
> Btw. der Subwoofer unterm Bett spart den Massagestuhl



ohne beamer kein kino. 
mit tv nur wohnzimmer.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2009)

Wie gesagt, man kann beamer auch auf Xenon umbauen, dann kost ne birne 20€ und hat ne lebensdauer von 10000stunden. Ma hat halt den nachteil das es nemmer tageslicht tauglich ist.

Und muss Stormbringer recht geben, ich hab zwar vorher auch bisl anders gedacht das man heimkino feeling mit ner großen glotze haben kann, aber ganz ehrlich nachdem ich jetz nen Beamer hab weis ich das man das erst HeimKino nennen darf, nen beamer macht irgendwie auch viel von der atmosphere einfach aus die man im Kino hat. 

@MalkavianChild85 das geht auch besser, egal wo du dich bei mir im Wohnzimmer aufhälst kann ich dir ne massage per Sound verpassen, da brauchs kein woofer unterm Bett *g*


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2009)

Schonmal Danke für eure Meinungen in Sachen Bildwiedergabegerät. 

Ne Soundmassage kann i9ch jetzt auch schon machen, auch ohne Subwoofer . Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich fürs Heimkino überhaupt dann noch nen Subwoofer brauche (@dfence: Hast du einen im Einsatz?).


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2009)

Einen ? *lach* ich hab insgesamt 2 Subwoofer am laufen, ein Basshorn in Expotentialbauweise mit nem 30er Bass, und nen 280liter Bassreflex mit zwei 38er Bässen. Und das obwohl meine Standboxen eigentlich ziemlich amtlich sind und ebenfalls jeweils pro box nen 30er bass verbaut ist. Aber für Kino ist nen Subwoofer einfach nen muss, allein schon deshalb weil bei Dolby Digital der LFE kanal komplett eigen ist, der müste ohne subwoofer mit den frontboxen gemischt werden. Zudem kommen aus dem LFE kanal teilweise frequenzen unter 30hz da kotzen viele standboxen nur so ab, selbst mit meinen komm ich bei der hohen dynamik im LFE kanal schnell an die grenzen. Fürs richtige Kinofeeling also unbedingt nen Subwoofer, und das nicht nur wegem dem klang, ich kann nur immer wieder als bsp den film "wir wahren helden" nehmen. Sobald in der ersten scene die granate einschlägt und man den boden beben spürt bekommst das grinsen nicht mehr ausm gesicht, bis zu jener scene als der Trompeter nen kehlkopf schuss bekommt, der sound dringt durch mark und knochen. Ohne subwoofer hingegen ist die scene relativ harmlos und langweilig. 
Bei einigen filmen wird auch extra mit sehr sehr tiefen tönen gespielt um erschütterungen zu simulieren, das kommt auch nur zur geltung wenn man sich so kisten ins zimmer stellt wie ich sie hab, zumindest ohne den 280liter woofer machts nur halb so viel spass.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2009)

Ah, ich wusste da war doch was. Sry hab ich völlig vergessen .


----------



## moe (22. November 2009)

ich find auch subwoofer is pflicht fürn heimkino. ich hab 96 hours mal ohne subwoofer angeschaut und dann mit bei mit zuhause. 
bei der szene am flughafen wo der schwarze voll mit seinem gesicht auf die motorhaube von dem taxi geschlagen wird kann man nicht ohne grinsen.

aber was ich eigentlich sagen will ist, dass ohne subwoofer und tiefe bässe einfach was beim kino feeling fehlt.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schonmal Danke für eure Meinungen in Sachen Bildwiedergabegerät.
> 
> Ne Soundmassage kann i9ch jetzt auch schon machen, auch ohne Subwoofer . Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich fürs Heimkino überhaupt dann noch nen Subwoofer brauche (@dfence: Hast du einen im Einsatz?).



das schöne ist, einen sub kann man später noch nachrüsten. den würde ich ganz nach hinten schieben.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das schöne ist, einen sub kann man später noch nachrüsten. den würde ich ganz nach hinten schieben.



das kann man mit Verstärker etc auch machen wenn man schon einen da stehen hat


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. November 2009)

OOh ja, die Sache mit der Granate in "Wir waren Helden" kenn ich auch. War der erste Film den ich bei nem Kumpel mit dickem Surround gesehen hab. Genial - Ich war echt weg!

@nfs: Beamer !


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2009)

Ich hab mal nen bisschen umgestellt, damit meine Pläne in die Tat umgestezt werden können und mehr Platz für die geplanten Änderungen ist . Bilder folgen gleich.


----------



## Honkster (30. November 2009)

also ich muss jetz hier mal ne lanze brechen.

habe auf grund eines umzuges meinen acer hd-beamer gegen einen 47lh5000 getauscht und ich muss sagen es sind einfach welten unterschiede. natürlich ist mir das bild am anfang klein vorgekommen, allerdings hat die bildschärfe und das wissen, das man auch bei hellem licht gucken kann alles raus gerissen.

das einzige wo ich meinen beamer vermisse ist wenn ich mit nem kumpel re5 zocke.. da sind die einzelnen bildausschnitte sehr klein. 

nix desto trotz stimmt es schon das ein kino einen beamer bevorzugt. wenn du die möglichkeit hast günstig ( nicht billlig, denn das kauft man immer zwei mal ) an so ein teil ran zu kommen, dann greif zu.

und was den punkt angeht von wegen beamer währen teurer...

also ich hatte meinen zwei einhalb jahre, habe insgesamt über 3000std geguckt und nicht einmal birne tauschen müssen. bedenkt man jetzt den anschaffungspreis von damals 600€ naja.. denke das spricht für sich selbst.. 


hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2009)

Welchen Acer hattest du denn genau? 

Ich hab jetzt mal so rumgeguckt und den Optoma HD65 ins Auge gefasst. Scheint den Tests im Netz nen ziemlich gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss zu besitzen. Und ja ich weiß das der kein FullHD kann .


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Dezember 2009)

ho, man sollte das bild von einem 600€ acer auch nicht unbedingt für das maß aller dinge halten.
gescheite full-hd beamer (pana, epson, sanyo, jvc) zaubern ein astreines und sauberes bild auf 2-3 meter leinwände. da braucht man sich in sachen bildqualität nicht vor einem lcd verstecken.
die physik läßt sich freilich nicht überlisten.


----------



## feivel (1. Dezember 2009)

also zu nem beamer würde ich allerdings auch nur mit full hd greifen.
bei den klassischen auflösungen hab ich immer das gefühl meine brille ist zu schwach geworden.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2009)

Also die Frage Projektor oder Fernseher hätte sich erübrigt, unterm Weihnachtsbaum stand nen 32" Samsung LCD .


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2009)

gratulation. 
ist freilich nur ein temporärer rückschlag.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2009)

Jo. Jetzt steht ersteinmal nen kleinerer AVR an für den Übergang. Hab im Hifi-Forum nen Thread eröffnet, ihr könnt da ja auch mal reinschauen ( http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=35&thread=32958 )  .


----------



## feivel (27. Dezember 2009)

naja..braucht wenigstens weniger platz


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2009)

Morgen werd ich mal meinen Drahtesel quälen und nen paar längere Kabel holen. Dann wird umgestellt und es werden malwieder Fotos gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2009)

So, ich hab eben mal den Baumarkkt überfallen um neue, längere Antennenkabel und Adapter zu besorgen. Nur hab ich jetzt ein Problem: Mit einem T-Stück (F-Stecker) als Verbinder zwischen zwei Kabeln bekomme ich wunderbar Singnal, mit einem F-Stecker-Verbinder allerdnings Null . Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?
Im Anhang sind Bilder von dem Konstrukt, vorher (als es funktionierte; die eine Leitung führt ins Nichts) und NAchher mit dem Verbinder (wo nix klappte).


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2009)

So, nach etwas Quärelen hab ich den Heutigen Tag nun doch herumbekommen; und zwar Erfolgreich: Ich habe Bild udn Ton  .
Hier eine kleine Bilddoku .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst hieß es Einkaufen, es muss ja Arbeitsmaterial besorgt werden .

Dann mal ran an den Speck, besser gesagt ran an die Antennenleitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war die eher Suboptimale Ausgangslage. es erschien erst so als wären die Kabel zu kurz, doch nach ein wenig sportlicher Betätigung in der Abstellkammer (nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt ) *hauruck* war die Kabellänge annehmbar .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah es nach ein paar weiteren Sekunden Arbeit aus. Aber es kam einfach kein Signal an TV und Tuner . 
Naja, weiter Ausprobieren. Und siehe da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der gewagten Konstruktion kam wenigstens mal Signal an . Zwar im Tuner nur mit Rauschen und am TV mit sehr Starken Klötzchen, aber es kam mal was. Eine kleine Erleichterung nach 45 Minuten Rätselraten .

Da die somit erreichte Qualität nicht das pralle war musste ich aber trotzallerdem weitertüfteln. Des Rätsels Lösung war simpel: Ein Stück Alufolie als Verbinder der beiden Schirmleitungen und zur Abschirmung des Erbastelten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah das Chaos am "Arbeitsplatz" inzwischen aus. Man, jetzt tut der Rücken weh  (so ein alter Videorekorder ist doch eine schöne, wenngleich nicht sehr stabile, Sitzgelegenheit ).

Nun ging es im Wohn-/Schlafzimmer weiter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht nicht gut aus, oder ?

Naja, Rack beiseitegeschoben und alte Dose entfernt und dann sah es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sollte mal wieder Staubsaugen . Und ja, ich weiß das das Werkzeug eher Suboptimal für diesen Einsatz ist (Seitenschneider liegt eigendlich bei mir an der Lötstation ).

Und ran mit dem Verteiler .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gleich mit dem Kabel zum TV hin. Das sieht am anderen Ende wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da wir gerade so im Schwung sind: Ran mit dem nächsten Kabel .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe die Buchse hält das aus .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vollbestückter Verteiler in Nahaufnahme.

Tagesziel erreicht: Inruhe ohne Klötzchen Simpsons gucken :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz nebenbei wurde noch das ganze Zimmer umgestellt, wenn man eh schon Rücken hat . Morgen steht dann etwas Kabelmanagement und Xtreme-Aufräumen an .
Dadurch das dieser alte Ekelunterputzverteiler weg ist, komme ich endlich in Genuss eines Vollausschlagenden Signalbalkens vom Tuner .

So, das wars nun für heute .


----------



## feivel (28. Dezember 2009)

das mit der schirmung hatte ich mal mit nem alten coaxialkabel


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2009)

Na wenigstens bekomm ich hier nicht solche Komentare ab vonwegen "Was sich alles Heimkino nennt..." wie im Hifi-Forum . Ich bleib doch lieber hier...


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Hifi-Forum ist ohnehin so eine Sache für sich. Im Canton-Thread ist man nichts wert, wenn man keine Vento oder mehr (mehr wäre eine Reference) bei sich stehen hat. Fußvolk...

Wenn man dort Unruhe stiften will, muss man nur das Thema Kabelklang ansprechen. Trollalarm...


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na wenigstens bekomm ich hier nicht solche Komentare ab vonwegen "Was sich alles Heimkino nennt..." wie im Hifi-Forum . Ich bleib doch lieber hier...


 

sry, will dich nicht enttäuschen...aber diese kommentare gab es sehr wohl bereits schon hier


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja aber nicht so direkt und aus der Richtung aus der man weiß wie man zurückreagieren muss ().


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na wenigstens bekomm ich hier nicht solche Komentare ab vonwegen "Was sich alles Heimkino nennt..." wie im Hifi-Forum . Ich bleib doch lieber hier...



jeder fängt klein an. die audiophilen voodoo-jünger aus dem hifi-forum sind ja auch alle krank. wenn du da keinen elektrostaten hast, gehörst du sowieso nicht dazu. 

und fast noch schlimmer als hier (ati <-> nvidia) sind die dortigen fanboys... "ey alder... mein pioneer ruult hier voll ab".


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2009)

Jo danke für die Aufmunterung . 
Ich bin gerade bei ebay am Schauen wie ich mein Weihnachtsgeld am besten Anlege (Geburtstag ist ja auch noch in nen paar Tagen  ). Sieht nach nem gebrauchten Denon 2106 oder so aus .


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2010)

Blu-Ray-Player ist da (Bdaygeschenk von meinen Eltern, bisschen verspätet ).
Morgen gibts Bilder .


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

OK, ich gebe zu: Ist nen bisschen später als "Morgen", aber besser spät als nie . Nen paar Bilder vom BDP .


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2010)

So, mal nen kleiner Vorgeschmack was in den nächsten Stunden hier ansteht .


----------



## feivel (4. März 2010)

was ist denn das für ein receiver?
und was für lautsprecher...
der receiver sieht ähnlich retro aus wie meiner ..macht nix.

mit dem klein anfangen stimmt schon..man könnte ein lebenstagebuch draus machen bei mir O_O
bei dem was ich da vor mir habe wenn ich das so umsetzen möchte was ich mir vorstelle


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2010)

Der Receiver ist nen Technics SA-DX940, der oxidierte bei meinen Eltern im Wohnzimmer rum und wurde alle Jubeljahre mal genutzt, hab ich ihnen "abgesungen" . Ist zwar schon nen bisschen älter, bringt aber trotzdem noch ne gute (akustische) Leistung .
Der Center ist einer aus nem Philipskomplettsystem, die Rearboxen aus dem Z5500 von Logitech, genauso wie der Sub. Center und Sub werden als erstes ersetzt. Den Sub werde ich mir wohl selber bauen aus zwei Visaton W 300 S 8 Ohm als Chassis .


----------



## feivel (5. März 2010)

interessant...
der sah so retro aus...scheint aber doch noch neuer zu sein als meiner 

aber ich glaub die rearboxen von logitech werden da etwas schwächlich für das system wohl sein.
vorsicht beim aufdrehen 
den blu-ray player find ich ziemlich schick.
aber was das angeht gibts von sony ganz nette teile


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2010)

Der Receiver ist aus der Zeit als es noch hieß: "Boah, guck mal: der hat nen DTS-Decoder!"  , also doch schon nen bisschen älter. Was hast du für einen?

Die Logitechboxen machen nicht so viel mit, da haste Recht, aber die passen ideal von der benötigten Stellfläche. MAl sehen was ich mir da einfallen lasse .


----------



## feivel (5. März 2010)

das genaue modell weiss ich nicht mehr..steht nur auf der rückseite 
ist ein onkyo mit dolby prologic 1 (nicht 2 ) und 4.1 (dolby surround)

aber...er läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft seit jahren und täglich.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2010)

Ich hab gerade gemerkt das sich wenn ich den CD-Eingang (Analog) wähle sich ständig der linke Frontkanal verabschiedet. Über den DVD/TV-Eingang (Digital) ist das nicht. Merkwürdig ...
Kann das das Eingangswahlrelais sein?

Habs, war das Chinchkabel .


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2010)

Bilder .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. März 2010)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder reingeschaut . Wie zu erwarten viel nfs Gefrickel , wird ja immer besser!

P.S.: Hab nu ein Stereodreieck, keinen Krachknoten mehr . Edit: und das Standbyrelais vom DVD-Spieler hat sich verabschiedet -.-.


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder reingeschaut . Wie zu erwarten viel nfs Gefrickel , *wird ja immer besser!*
> 
> P.S.: Hab nu ein Stereodreieck, keinen Krachknoten mehr . Edit: und das Standbyrelais vom DVD-Spieler hat sich verabschiedet -.-.


Danke . Ich hab eben gerade nen Schwung (passende) Kabel bestellt, damit das Knäul da gebändigt werden kann. Donnerstag soll geliefert werden.

Dann kommt der Center drann, hab gestern mal probeweise nen bisschen aufgedreht und man hat richtig gesehen (!) wie sich das Gehäuse von Center unter den Bassimpulsen verwunden hat .


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. März 2010)

Wie macht sich der Sub im Filmbetrieb?


----------



## sh4sta (9. März 2010)

Hi,

teile von den Boxen sind doch das Logitech Z5500 oder nicht? Wie hast du denn das "Steuergerät" denn von eben diesen umgangen?Bin neugierig, hab die Boxen auch, aber halt als reine Computer Boxen.

Oder bin ich einfach nur Blind und habs auf keinem der Bilder gesehen?


greetz


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Sub im Filmbetrieb?


Im Filmbetrieb ist er inordnung, macht nur etwas wenig Druck und wird schnell unpräzise.



sh4sta schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> teile von den Boxen sind doch das Logitech Z5500 oder nicht? Wie hast du  denn das "Steuergerät" denn von eben diesen umgangen?Bin neugierig, hab  die Boxen auch, aber halt als reine Computer Boxen.
> 
> ...



Die Rearboxen hängen direkt an den Endstufen des AVR's, der Subwoofer ist mit Chinch->Klinke-Kabel mit dem Sub-Pre-Out des AVR verbunden, das Steuergerät steht auf Stereo 1-3/Eingang 1.

Achso: Die Kabel und neues Futter fürn BluRay-Player sind angekommen .


----------



## sh4sta (10. März 2010)

Das ja cool.Hab mich damit nicht Vertraut gemacht, weil ichs halt nur für den PC benutze(Für's Filme schauen ect. hab ick alles extra), aber cool das dit so läuft.

Ich nehme mal an, das du den Subwoofer dann über den Chinch von dem "Steuergerät" an den Verstärker angeschlossen hast oder hab ich das falsch Verstanden? Da der Sub selber ja nur die Anschlüsse für die Boxen und das "STeuergerät" hat.


greetz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

@nfsgame:

Den Subwoofer würde ich lieber rechts vom Fernseher hinstellen. Hat einen einfachen Grund: In einem Orchester sitzen Bässe, Kontrabässe etc. auch immer rechts (vom Zuschauer aus gesehen)...der Tiefton sollte also eher von rechts kommen. Filmmusik wird ja recht häufig von Orchestern eingespielt  Den Tipp hab ich mal von einem Mitarbeiter eines HiFi-Ladens bekommen der mir das dann auch gleich mal noch demonstriert hat und ich muss sagen, dass ich da durchaus einen (wenn auch leichten) Unterschied gehört habe und das Klangbild mit dem Subwoofer rechts etwas stimmiger war.


----------



## feivel (17. März 2010)

die wand sieht ansich irgendwie noch sehr leer aus, ich würde persönlich doch eher zu einem anderen rack greifen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2010)

Ich bin am überlegen wie ich das "Wandproblem" löse. In der Hinsicht bin ich leider etwas unkreativ.

@a_fire_inside_1988: Dankje für den Tipp, ich werds die Tage mal ausprobieren .


----------

